# How to start



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok so I have now got my espresso machine a Franco cherub (used) and a used mazzer super jolly.

I have been given some lessons from a great forum member on how to use the cherub and the ratios I am aiming for.

I guess what I don't know is where to start with trying to dial in the super jolly. What number do I start on and where is the mark? And how big adjustments do I use? Also how many beans is it going to take ie do I start with some I have a fair amount of?

Thanks guys

Rich


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Congratulations! Lovely setup. I wanted a Super Jolly, missed an opportunity, and sprung for his little brother the Mini when one came up in the end.

So, as for dialling in. It would make sense to have a reasonable amount of the same bean, but not essential. Some Mazzers have a sticker on the adjustment collar which represents where the factory think you should start. I presume yours doesn't? Mine didn't either, and the first time I used it it was set on '2' which was far too coarse and then because the sticker (which also tells you which direction does what) was missing, I set it even coarser when I first tried adjusting it and it tore through a load of beans in seconds! Remember, smaller number means smaller particle size; or "clockwise=coarser". I ended up after a few too-small adjustments at one or two notches past '1' and it fluctuates by a notch or two either way when I get new types of beans. Some beans need a much finer grind than others so I can't tell you exactly but hopefully what I just posted will help you get close without wasting half a bag!

So I'd probably chuck in a handful of whatever you're currently drinking. See what the grounds look/feel like. If they're like fine grit but not powder you're in the ballpark and can try a shot. Time it and try it. One notch might make a big difference if you're getting 20-30" pours, but if out runs through in 10" then tighten up a couple of notches at least I'd say. Normally if the grinder is set about right for one kind of bean then adjusting for another is only a matter of one or two 'notches' (or ridges on the outside of the dial). You should be able to dial it in most of the way in about 5 goes. If you're unsure, get a bag of cheap beans to play with, but remember that these will likely be slightly different from your bean of choice. They'll get you close but you'll still have tweaking to do.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

See page four of this:

http://coffeetime.wdfiles.com/local--files/mazzer-mini-e-reseeting-grind-and-cleaning-tips/mazzer_cleaning_and_adjustment.pdf


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh yeah, despite having written War and Peace I forgot to say remember that the grinder should be running when you adjust finer.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok after reading page 4 I went for that seem to night it less notches from where it was closed but managed to pull a fair shot 18g in 28 out in touch under 30sec.

This was only 2 notches away from it chocking he machine. But as never tamped before maybe my tamping is a bit inconsistent.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Oh yeah, despite having written War and Peace I forgot to say remember that the grinder should be running when you adjust finer.


I didn't do this I did it turned off could I have caused any damage? How would I tell??


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think you'll have done damage as such though I'm no grinder expert. It's just bad practice as when you're going tighter you will be trapping the coarser particles that are already in the burrs. If the burrs aren't rotating then it applies pressure rather than grinding them. In theory you could put bearings and motor under stress but I don't think you'll break an SJ that easily! I would not worry, just avoid it in future. It's tricky adjusting accurately under the time pressure of doing it while running but is best avoided, even if you waste some coffee. Also don't forget that you'll need to run a little bit through just to purge the grinds from the previous setting.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I managed to pull a fair number if shots today and towards end of the day ended up with some nice espresso need to master micro foam next as opposed to just hot milk!


----------



## howza123 (Oct 30, 2020)

jeebsy said:


> See page four of this:
> 
> http://coffeetime.wdfiles.com/local--files/mazzer-mini-e-reseeting-grind-and-cleaning-tips/mazzer_cleaning_and_adjustment.pdf


 About to get a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly from the forum and this link was very helpful research! Thanks


----------

